# Wie mache ich einen Globus? (Gitter)



## Lenhard (16. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe ein Problem, ich möchte einen Globus (bzw. eine Erdkugel) mit Photoshop-CS erstellen. Ich meine aber keine Erdkugel mit den Kontinenten etc. sondern eigentlich nur das "Gitter" einer Weltkugel. Ich möchte eine Grafik erstellen die am Ende ca. so (http://wiso.homedns.org/warhammer/globus.jpg) aussieht.

Danke schon mal im Vorraus

Mfg Lenny


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (16. Oktober 2004)

Hi,
also das kanste am einfachsten mit dem Pfadwerkzeug realisieren. Ich würde dir ja raten das in Freehand oder illustrator machen, geht aber auch in PS.
Einfach die Linien mit dem PW nachzeichnen.

MFG


----------



## GeHo (16. Oktober 2004)

Das und dies und notfalls auch hier  ;-]


----------



## Lenhard (16. Oktober 2004)

danke danke danke.
Deine Links sind echt super, danke vielmals. Somit hätte ich ein problem weniger 

Mfg Lenny


----------



## Lenhard (17. Oktober 2004)

Oh nein! zu früh gefreut.
Ich habe es geschafft eine Kugel zu zeichnen, aber nicht einen Globus. Bei dem Globus sollten alle vertikalen Linien an dem N-Pol und an dem S-Pol in einen Punkt führen. Wie mach ich denn das?

Lenny


----------



## GeHo (17. Oktober 2004)

GeHo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das und dies und notfalls auch hier  ;-]



Beim "dies" wird das doch gezeigt, ausserdem hast ja immer noch den "hier"

Und um die Links nochmal deutlich zu machen  
http://dwphotoshop.com/photoshop/wireframesphere3.php
http://www.google.de/search?num=100&hl=de&newwindow=1&q=sphere+wireframe+photoshop&btnG=Suche&meta=


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (17. Oktober 2004)

Es gäbe natürlich noch die Möglichkeit ein 3D-Programm einzusetzen.


----------



## greynox (17. Oktober 2004)

Seit gegrüßt Leute,
eigentlich isses doch ganz einfach: Mehrer gleich hohe Elipsen erstellen in verschiedenen Breiten, das selbe gilt auch für die horizont geschwungenen linien nur da erstellt man immer größer werdende Elipsen. hab mal ein Beispiel gemacht(ohne Liebe).
Hoffe hab mich verständlich ausgedrückt.

Hochachtungsvoll
greynox


----------



## Philip Kurz (17. Oktober 2004)

In Illustrator CS kann man, meines Wissens nach, doch auch eine Art Wireframe "rendern" ?

/edit

... aber nicht von Kugeln


----------

